# réparer Windows 7 avec une clé boot



## mikalak (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 
Apres des semaines de recherches, je me rend à l'évidence que je n'arriverai pas à résoudre mon problème seul...
Je voudrais réutiliser mon iMac 2012 qui tourne sous Moraje. J'avais installer via Boot Camp une partition Windows. J'allume mon iMac, tout se passe bien, il démarre de sous windows 7. Problème, coupure générale d'électricité dans l'immeuble... 
l'électricité revient... je redémarre .... de nouveau coupure...
mais à la troisième fois, le redémarrage s'est mal passé. l'imac redémarre mais windows tente de réparer automatiquement... là ça se complique impossible de réparer, impossible de redémarrer  windows, alors que sous mac tout fonctionne.
J'ai lu que l'on pouvait réparer W7 avec le cd... Problème, je recherche la boite impossible de remettre la main dessus,  ( trés probablement dans un des cartons "perdu" suite au déménagement de nos locaux..),  la société info qui a fait les installations sur nos ordi existe plus..;. bref...
un ami m'a préparé une clé usb avec windows 7, je voudrais simplement réparer W7, mais impossible d'avoir le bios, ou meme de bosser sur la clé.. 

Auriez vous une piste?
je vous remercie.


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Déjà, il n'y a pas de bios sur un mac même en ayant installé windows avec bootcamp (c'est à part windows, c'est contenu dans la carte mère) https://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/19481-acceder-au-bios-sur-un-mac. C'est vraiment sûr que tu n'arrives pas à démarrer windows ? Quand même juste avec une coupure de courant...


----------



## mikalak (6 Juillet 2019)

Vecox a dit:


> Déjà, il n'y a pas de bios sur un mac même en ayant installé windows avec bootcamp (c'est à part windows, c'est contenu dans la carte mère) https://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/19481-acceder-au-bios-sur-un-mac. C'est vraiment sûr que tu n'arrives pas à démarrer windows ? Quand même juste avec une coupure de courant...


Il y a eu 4 coupures de courant au minimum ce jour là , à chaque fois le mac était en marche sur windows... je redémarre sur windows, mais il y a la réparation, mais celle-ci n'arrête car windows n'arrive pas réparer les erreurs


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Si tu n'arrives pas à démarrer windows, vu que tu as une clé avec windows 7, essaye avec la clé...


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Essaie de démarrer en mode sans échecs (safe mode). https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

Étant aussi sur bootcamp, mais avec windows 10, j'ai réussi à démarrer en mode sans échecs en éteignant trois fois de suite l'ordinateur via le bouton d'alimentation. Peut-être que ça peut résoudre ton problème


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Où alors pour toi http://support.eset.com/kb2268/
Sauf qu'il faut tapoter f8 ou fn+ f8 sur un mac bootcamp...

https://superuser.com/questions/352836/safe-mode-in-windows-7-on-bootcamp


----------



## mikalak (6 Juillet 2019)

j'ai lancé le mode sans echef  rien n' y fait redémarrage de win puis plantage


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

T'as réussi à lancer le mode sans échecs et rien ne s'est passé ?


----------



## mikalak (6 Juillet 2019)

windows redémarre puis plante de nouveau avec la tentative de réparation


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Pas la tentative de réparation, le mode sans échecs


----------



## mikalak (6 Juillet 2019)

l'ordi démarre en mode sans échec, écran bleu et de nouveau l'écran noir avec la sélection des différents modes... es-ce que via Boot Camp, il est possible de réparer W7?


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Je ne sais pas


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2019)

mikalak a dit:


> J'ai lu que l'on pouvait réparer W7 avec le cd... Problème, je recherche la boite impossible de remettre la main dessus, ( trés probablement dans un des cartons "perdu" suite au déménagement de nos locaux..), la société info qui a fait les installations sur nos ordi existe plus..;. bref...


C'est peine perdue, un Mac ne possède pas de BIOS et ne démarrera pas comme un PC si on insère un DVD, car c'est macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage de macOS et Windows, donc mission impossible.


mikalak a dit:


> l'ordi démarre en mode sans échec, écran bleu et de nouveau l'écran noir avec la sélection des différents modes... es-ce que via Boot Camp, il est possible de réparer W7?


Non et impossible depuis une clé USB bootable d'une version de Windows. Relis plus haut, mais c'est macOS qui gère le boot de démarrage, Boot Camp est incapable de faire la moindre réparation de Windows, il sert tout juste à préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Tu es bon pour effacer cette partition en relançant Boot Camp et refaire une installation de Windows.


----------

